# Redbox dvd rental



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone else use Redbox to rent dvds? Canceled netflix at $17 a month and spend about half that a month getting 8 dvd's a month. So it doesn't cost much gas to rent, we get two movies on Thursday when we grocery shop, then my wife returns them on her way to work Friday evening, since she drives right by a Redbox kiosk anyway. I like how you can reserve the movies online, so you can rent the movies you want before you get to the kiosk.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They're all over here, but I stick with Blockbuster where I usually get 8 per month for $12, including Blu-Ray (could get more than 8, but that's all we watch in a month).


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I can't get a new release from Netflix to save my life. Been using Redbox for the last year or so for new releases and I use Netflix exclusively for TV series etc that are not in as much high demand. $1 a night sure beats Blockbuster's $4 a night for new releases. Plus I got an email survey a few weeks ago from Redbox asking alot of questions about Bluray so HD rentals may be just around the corner!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> $1 a night sure beats Blockbuster's $4 a night for new releases.


True, but do people still do that? Rent from BB individually? I thought everyone was on their monthly plans either in-store or vial mail (which is what I do).

Oh and with BB online (and when I was with Netflix), I found that if I sent back a movie on Saturday (to arrive on Monday), I'd get that weeks new release sent out that day (Monday to arrive on Tuesday).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> True, but do people still do that? Rent from BB individually? I thought everyone was on their monthly plans either in-store or vial mail (which is what I do).
> 
> Oh and with BB online (and when I was with Netflix), I found that if I sent back a movie on Saturday (to arrive on Monday), I'd get that weeks new release sent out that day (Monday to arrive on Tuesday).


We still do that.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Our local Blockbuster is a franchise and you can't return mailed movies to them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

All my movies are delivered to me electronically.

No trips, no returns, nothing but net.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone else use Redbox to rent dvds? ,,

I do about 2-3 times a month. They need a bigger box though with more selection and more copies of popular movies. I had to check back three times to get The Bucket List!

If Sony can pack 200CDs in a carousel type player, then there ought to be room for 1000+ in that Coke Machine sized box if they could store them separately from the boxes in the machine and load them as they are vended.


----------

